# how to make fluffy light biscuits



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

Ok, I'm stumped. No matter what I do, no matter what kind of flour I use,
my biscuits do not rise. They taste ok, for flat biscuit dough.

I've used oil, Crisco shortening in the can, buttermilk, and even switched to self-rising flour! That's a joke! They do NOT rise by themselves.

Any help and advice would be greatly appreciated. I love homemade biscuits.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Try stirring just 10 or 12 times just to bring the ingrediants together. They can still have a little flour not stirred in. Over handling makes them tough and harder to get up and going. 

Sounds good.


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

Second the not over stirring!
Also, make sure your baking powder/self-rising flour is fresh. Stir a pinch into hot water, if it doesn't foam, it's too old. 
Finally, have your over HOT! At least 400, if not 450. That makes more steam to help the CO2 from the baking powder and gives an extra punch. Just watch them carefully, they cook fast that hot.


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

To follow up: yes, I know not to over stir. My oven is 450. The flour is pretty fresh, but I will do the hot water test.

Any other suggestions for what it might be?

Thanks.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Try "angel" biscuits. They have yeast added to make them extra light. Here is a recipe, although you can use any recipe and just add the yeast to the warmed liquid.

http://southernfood.about.com/od/biscuitrecipes/r/bl30626j.htm


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

Can you share your recipe? That could help us troubleshoot.


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

kyweaver said:


> Second the not over stirring!
> Also, make sure your baking powder/self-rising flour is fresh. Stir a pinch into hot water, if it doesn't foam, it's too old.
> Finally, have your over HOT! At least 400, if not 450. That makes more steam to help the CO2 from the baking powder and gives an extra punch. Just watch them carefully, they cook fast that hot.


I never knew this- I gave up baking biscuits years ago- i may have to try again thanks!


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I gave up too, but think I'll try those angel biscuits. They sound wonderful.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I marveled at southern cooks who kept a canister of SR flour on the counter just for biscuits. Into it they dropped a bit of bacon fat (how much depended on how many were eating), worked it a bit, added "just the right amount of milk or buttermilk" (while nonchalantly talking to company) then pulled out a handful of dough, precisely portioned it onto a pan, shoved said pain into the oven and minutes later pulled out heaven. So engrossed in my potential mentor's "chit chat", I didn't watch very carefully and was too polite to ask for instructions so I never figured out the "can method". But I did discover that drop biscuits are much better than rolled! (Actually, it took over 30 years for me to get it.)

BTW, I've never tested my ingredients but I do use them fairly quickly.

My humble recipe: (makes 6 good sized or 8 small)
2 c. flour
1 t. salt
1/4 c. dry milk
1 T. baking powder
1/3 t. baking soda
1/6 c. shortening
2/3 c. water
4 T. melted butter

Combine first 5 ingredients; mix in shortening until fully blended. Add water and make batter. Let rest. Drop by spoonfuls onto buttered baking sheet. (They won't be pretty; if you want them nicer looking, wet your fingers and smooth them out.) Bake at 450 for about 10 minutes. Brush with butter then bake until nicely browned.


----------



## G3farms (Dec 18, 2009)

I would try mixing all of the dry ingredients together first with the exception of the dry milk.
Mix up the milk and water and then add to the dry mix (I just use fresh 2% milk).

I find if the dough is a little on the wet side and not over stirred they rise up better and are more fluffy.

Just a thought


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

katydidagain said:


> I marveled at southern cooks who kept a canister of SR flour on the counter just for biscuits. Into it they dropped a bit of bacon fat (how much depended on how many were eating), worked it a bit, added "just the right amount of milk or buttermilk" (while nonchalantly talking to company) then pulled out a handful of dough, precisely portioned it onto a pan, shoved said pain into the oven and minutes later pulled out heaven. So engrossed in my potential mentor's "chit chat", I didn't watch very carefully and was too polite to ask for instructions so I never figured out the "can method". But I did discover that drop biscuits are much better than rolled! (Actually, it took over 30 years for me to get it.)
> 
> BTW, I've never tested my ingredients but I do use them fairly quickly.
> 
> ...



My Grandmother always made biscuits like that...she could even make fantastic biscuits on a stovetop with a covered pan.:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

self rising flour.
buttermilk
bacon or ham grease or lard, or even real butter.
mix it up til it's uniform. don't bother trying to beat out the lumps. Put it on a biscuit pan into a preheated 450 degree oven. only a few minutes, till it starts to barely get brown on top.
sometimes they rise so much they tilt over on their side. I prefer Southern Biscuit flour. Millions made, no complaints yet.


----------



## Calfkeeper (Feb 1, 2006)

If you are cutting them use a really sharp knife or cutter. I used to use a regular biscuit cutter and mine wouldn't rise very well either; it was sealing the edges and preventing them from rising. So I quit using it and just cut them with a sharp knife. That is; I roll/smoosh out a rectangle, cut it into squares and bake.


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

I second Melissa's suggestion for Angel Biscuits. They have a flaky, light, texture more like "whomp" biscuits in a can ... only better of course.


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

Prickle said:


> I second Melissa's suggestion for Angel Biscuits. They have a flaky, light, texture more like "whomp" biscuits in a can ... only better of course.


:cute: "whomp" biscuits! :hysterical:that was funny! 

Kris


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Doc said:


> Ok, I'm stumped. No matter what I do, no matter what kind of flour I use,
> my biscuits do not rise. They taste ok, for flat biscuit dough.
> 
> I've used oil, Crisco shortening in the can, buttermilk, and even switched to self-rising flour! That's a joke! They do NOT rise by themselves.
> ...


I am about to share with you the most amazing recipe.......NO substitutions.

PREP
4 Tablespoons of BUTTER....in the freezer.....till it's FROZEN
Clean, heavily floured counter top
2 inch round biscuit cutter / cut them in even squares which ever you like
Oven rack in the middle of the oven
Pre-heat 450 degrees.
Have ALL ingredients on the counter ready to assemble.

DRY
2 C. All purpose flour
4 teaspoons baking POWDER
1/2 teaspoon baking SODA
1 teaspoon salt.

Run all of the dry ingredients through a sifter. Set bowl aside, gently.
Take the frozen butter out of the freezer and grate it into the dry ingredients. Using ONLY your fingertips, gently work butter into the dry goods. Only do this for 30 seconds. You do NOT want to over work the dough.

WET
1 C Whole Milk (has to be whole)
1/3 C Heavy whipping cream
1 large egg

Mix all wet ingredients in a bowl.

Dump dry ingredients, into wet.
Mix
This will be a wet mess.
Pour this onto your heavily floured counter.
Work the dough, turning it, until it is no longer a gooey mess BUT still loose and light. Bare minimum handling. 
Once you have worked it enough that it will hold it's shape and come off the counter when you cut it.......cut it and put it on an UNGREASED baking sheet. Side by side, close, but not touching.

Bake 15-17 min at 450 degrees.
They will have a light golden brown when they are done.

They are messy to assemble.......but they are melt in your mouth worth every minute of your time good....
MMMMMM they are good.

Bon Appetite


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

Wow -- this is fun. I have a lot of work to do testing all these recipes. I've eaten angel biscuits before and they are divine! Kind of curious about the biscuit cutter -- it's been in the family for years, but I'll try a sharp knife for cutting.

Laura: I was with you until I read about the egg -- egg in biscuits? Do tell.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Doc said:


> Wow -- this is fun. I have a lot of work to do testing all these recipes. I've eaten angel biscuits before and they are divine! Kind of curious about the biscuit cutter -- it's been in the family for years, but I'll try a sharp knife for cutting.
> 
> Laura: I was with you until I read about the egg -- egg in biscuits? Do tell.


Is an egg, non-traditional? 
I am beggin' you to try this recipe......
Teen aged boys ask if I would make biscuits for them.....That has to say something!!


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Egg in biscuits will make them more a scone than a true biscuit...
If you're using a cutter one trick is not not twist when cutting or pulling the cutter away.
Lard makes great biscuits as many others before have said. Buttermilk is a must IMO.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I don't know the recipe - and you might have to PM her if interested - but WIHH uses club soda in her biscuit recipe. The biscuits are very light and fluffy.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

No bisquit cutter or knife.

_Patty cake, Patty cake
Baker's man
Roll 'em up, roll 'em up
Throw 'em in the pan!_


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

Katydidagain, I still make biscuits like you said. My GM taught me when I was young. I can stir up biscuits, roll them out and cut them with a biscuit cutter but it is not as easy for me. Guess it is whatever you are used to. I will say those angel biscuits are wonderful.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Now I can't wait to get back home and try some of these recipes.


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

I did it!! :banana02:
I can make biscuits!!!
I can't make the pictures any smaller though!


Kris


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

Melissa said:


> Try "angel" biscuits. They have yeast added to make them extra light. Here is a recipe, although you can use any recipe and just add the yeast to the warmed liquid.
> 
> http://southernfood.about.com/od/biscuitrecipes/r/bl30626j.htm


I was going to do this this morning! 
But my yeast expired in March of 2007!!! :shocked:

Shows you how much I bake things requiring yeast! LOL

Since my biscuit episode turned out so well this morning, i will purchase some fresh yeast and try my hand at those!


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Here are my 'instructions' as it's more of an instruction thing than a recipe.

At any rate, it's a good explanation of the why's and wherefore's of biscuits.

http://hometojumpingoffplace.blogspot.com/2010/10/southern-biscuits.html

dawn


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

When my wife makes biskets they are always light fluffy never hard.


----------

